# Canon EOS 70D up for pre-order at B&H



## macintoshsauce (Jul 1, 2013)

Here are all the links for these three retailers.

*Adorama*
Canon 70D (body only) *$1199.00*
Canon 70D with 18-55mm lens *$1349.00*
Canon 70D with 18-135mm lens *$1549.00*

*Amazon*
Canon 70D (body only)  *$1199.00*
Canon 70D with 18-55mm lens  *$1349.00*
Canon 70D with 18-135mm lens  *$1549.00*

*B&H*
Canon 70D (body only)  *$1199.00*
Canon 70D with 18-55mm lens  *$1349.00*
Canon 70D with 18-135mm lens  *$1549.00*

It appears that this camera is meant to compete directly with the Nikon D7100 price points.

*EDIT:* Admin... Could you please edit the title of the posting to reflect the Adorama and Amazon links I added? Thanks!  For some reason I can't change it.


----------

